# Stapled  hemorrhoidopexy



## codedog (Mar 18, 2010)

Patient had a stapled hemorrhoidopexy - cpt code 46947 i used,  but doc also stated patient had a complete excision of  additional two  external   hemorrhoids- can I  also code 46250 ? thanks trent


----------



## hairey (Mar 19, 2010)

*Jodee Bailey, CPC*

Yes you may bill both of these.  They are not bundled.  Bill second procedure with a -51.


----------

